# Godox flash?



## greybeard (Feb 2, 2015)

This looks like an interesting unit.  It has a Li-on battery and charger and all the functions of a Nikon SB910.  Looks like Adorama is re-branding them and calling them a Flashpoint unit.   Does anyone have any experience with this flash?  

Amazon.com EACHSHOT Godox VING V860N I-TTL Li-ion Manual Recycling Speedlite Flash For Nikon With EACHSHOT Microfiber Cleaning Cloth Camera Photo

Zoom Li-oN TTL On-Camera Flash For Nikon FP-LF-SM-ZLNK


----------

